# New to UK - Rescuing a cat / best centre?



## PineapplePig (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi guys! 

I moved to the Uk earlier this year and adopting a cat has been on my mind. 

I'm from Aus and my last cat was adopted from a friend. I have heard of other friends going through RSPCA in Aus and the process was relatively straight forward. Doing some research here ....and it just seems so much more complex and difficult to adopt! 

Would appreciate any guidance, or to hear from anyone who was a first-time cat adopter and how that experience is. 

I spoke to another girl at work who was rescued a dog from a centre near London, she received a lot of information from the rescue centre (info pack on how to take care of older dogs etc). Did anyone receive similar for cats? 

Thanks in advance ! 

Rescuing just seems so difficult to go through the larger centres (I have not registered yet !!)


----------



## Pelascini23 (Apr 24, 2019)

Where do you live? I foster for my local rescue in Suffolk and adopting from them isn't at all difficult. It really depends on the rescue, some have a lot more requirements than others.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

There is a patchwork of smaller rescues across the country, all well intentioned but with varying personalities running them, which means some will work with you to find that right pet for your home while others are more dismissive if your home doesn't fit into a particular box. The big rescues can equally have tricky rules about living near roads, children etc. Most places want the cat to have access to a garden, not too close to a main road. Some will have cats with health conditions which require them to be keep indoors, so if you can't adopt from the main places, look for an indoor only cat. You might be put on a waiting list. 

My advice is to keep trying different places. Join local Facebook groups and the next door site and ask on there for suggestions. You can also mention your general area on here and might get some suggestions.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2021)

Rana cat rescue


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Despite Covid Cats Protection are still doing adoptions - although the process is a lot different and all online now. You can only see the cats on video and, if you're approved, the puss will be delivered to you rather than you collecting them.

https://www.cats.org.uk/adopt-a-cat

The rehoming centre where I usually volunteer has successfully rehomed many cats this past year using this "hands free" approach


----------

